# Amazing article!!! A must read if you have stomache probs or fibro, or insomnia



## nunni (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.becomehealthynow.com/mira2_front/attachment.php?attachmentid=57


----------



## nunni (Sep 12, 2008)

Also for those who have low blood sugar, hypoglycemia etc. 
Which I have up the wazoo!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The best, simplest thing you can do to kill off the overgrowth of candida and other yeast/bacteria is to take some coconut oil each morning, organic preferably. Increasing the amount of nutrients you absorb and digest is a really important. Great post! BTW, there is LOTS of useful info on the web about this. You may want to google "Candida" for starters.


----------



## nunni (Sep 12, 2008)

thanks f.l.! I have been taking the coccunut oil and following the candida diet to a tee and it wont budge:_)


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^Well that's suckish. How long have you been doing that? And what else are you ingesting? I also had to take a bottle of CANDEX, think that's the name. It helped too.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Everything we were suspecting is connected at this site from indigestion to mitral prolapse high calcium to taurine hypoglycemia to sulfates in the body.

I am amazed. Seriously. Thank you very much for the link.


----------



## nunni (Sep 12, 2008)

That's how I felt when i read it that all these years of reading different things were finally compiled into one kick *** article!!


Ya it sucks royally been sick since my trip to India. I just did some testing and Iam keeping my fingers crossed that I can eradicate the bugger that is in me)

Thanks for the tip about the Candex!!!


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

well, so it is time to consider how to solve this. 

Apple cider, coconut, garlic, ginger, oreagano oil what else works against this? 

And how are your experiences with these stuff? I never used coconut for example how do you take it? 

Also does it work?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

a few questions...

The article lacks the scientific articles when it comes to show that candida is the cause. I mean I also sent here a link showing that candida can be eliminated by changing body's defense mechanism between th1 and th2 but it does not give the link that candida causes the shift in the first place.

I mean the connection is there between hypoglycemia, candida, hormones, adrenal but I feel like everything is connected. And the key is how our body's are programmed to defend itself.

Most of the links show how cytokines like those interleukin cause this and that.

----------------------------------

I was writing these and researching at the same time and found these links

Candida albicans triggers interleukin-8 responses by oral ...

iadr.confex.com/iadr/2002SanDiego/techprogram/abstract_21271.htm

IngentaConnect Candida albicans triggers interleukin-6 and ...

www.ingentaconnect.com/content/mksg...6;jsessionid=2v05rmld4bipr.alice?format=print

so there are a few more which shows that candida can be the cause.


----------



## nunni (Sep 12, 2008)

No I totally agree!! Problem is that I have tried so many things and I think you have to do it in steps. I made my situation alot worse this summer when I took grapefruit extract. That's why I think it is so important to know all the facts otherwise we end up wasting tons of money on supplements and in some cases like mine making the situation worse.

This article I just pulled up is almost more important and more interesting.. you will be amazed maybe even more. It is 94 pages a book and I only read a couple, will print it out tom. It is some repeated info and lots of new!!! Gotta read it!!

For me the proper steps is to get proper parasite testing and then take step no. two. This spring I blew alot of money on parasite testing where they did a singel stool test that is dna reliable and found that I had a protazoa. That did not help me since they couldn't tell me which one. That is why I am doing it again to find out with a more reliable lab. They also test the yeast levels etc. I had to submit a total of 7 stool samples...should be interesting...sorry if this part grosses anyone out...

Then I will go for step no. two. kill the what ever it is

It's interseting I not only have mercury fillings but I also had my appendix removed at the age of 16 five years before I got sick in Inida. The appendix before was thought to be a useless organ, now research shows that it the main organ for detoxify bacteria.... But I do believe there was a gut problem all the way from when I was little. Bloating stomache, emotional as hell and a sugar addict at it's worst...

I really hope to find a solution, I am not gonna give up !!!


----------



## nunni (Sep 12, 2008)

oops heres the link!

http://www.scribd.com/doc/3484586/Polly-Hattemer-Book-2-Ttreatments

Perhaps it will answer some of your questions. I have no clue. All I know is that magnesium selenium and when I detox my liver seems to help me brought my energy levels back to almos a normal person. Coccunut oil one teaspoon a day seems to make my skin soft again... BUT since I started the magnesium supplements my stomache bloats out and acid comes up and I look seven months pregnant. This goes away when Istop the magnesium. Iread that oral magnesium can make candida worseif it's not undercontrol. Problem Iam not willing feel as bad as I did with out the magnesium at the moment. The mag really helps my mitral valve, depression anxiety. One other thing that has helped me alot is the q10.I sleep better etc. Now from what I understand from these articles it makes sense.
I guess the main point is that the gut has to be in balance...sigh

Off to bed now!! 
Take care


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

A book called "BREAKING THE VICIOUS CYCLE, guide to intestinal health" is very encouraging also. Been in print forever.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I've been fighting candida for the last few months and It's not getting any better. I just bought Grapefruit seed extract thinking it was a good idea but nunni says it made her case worse. Hmmmm....that's too bad.

What's causing all these candida problems? I mean, we can take all these supplements to eradicate it but what can we do about the initial cause? Maybe, if we target the cause Dysbiosis, the candida will take care of itself. 

I also used a strong probiotic for months and that didn't seem to help.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Seems like we're unwilling participants of a vicious circle that is feeding itself. Candida overgrowth was normally seen in autoimmune patients. What if our problem is just low immunity? This can explain why I and many people take TONS of supplements to kill candida and never win. What if, all we need to do is boost our immune system, then this will take care of the candida? 

If you have low adrenal function, your immune system will be impaired. This can cause candida. If you have low HCL, you wont digest protein well, your immune system will suffer, yeast can grow and bacteria move up to the stomach. I mean, no matter what the timeline of events is, the immune system is probably deficient in someway. 

Maybe, instead of buying supplements to kill candida, we should be looking into ways to increase immunity? I suspect that even if supplement "X" does indeed kill off candida, it will probably come back unless the underlying cause is addressed. Whatever that may be. Maybe we can treat both. 

How many here take medicine/supplements for anxiety? Now, how many take things that will improve your immune system?...and sorry, vitamin C is not enough. 

I realized this today. I mean, I eat healthy and get moderate exercise but pill after pill, there's nothing in my stack that targets immunity directly. I live in the Caribbean most of the year and there, I eat pound after pound of tropical fruits and veggies every single day. Is this enough? I am in the states now and the temperature dropped here. I immediately developed a sore throat and I caught a cold.....THIS made me wonder.

I read the article. Gut dysbiosis is RELATED/Associated to all these common problems but it doesnt say that it is the cause. It could just be another link in the chain.

If you start to read about hypoglycemia, you'l find everything is linked to that to. The same goes for mercury toxicity, low HCL, weak Adrenal, hypothyroidism, etc. They're all links in the chain. So where does the chain begin??? What do you treat first?


----------



## nunni (Sep 12, 2008)

hi B!

extremely interesting. I am going to put on my thinking cap after I print these two articles out. I agree the immune system is down. In my case it could have started with the epstein barr virus, the mercurey fillings and it just got worse after the removal of my appendix. According to the dead doctors don't lie that the body should be able to fight off these things if you are getting the proper nutrients. But if you don't have the ability to process these nutrients??!!! 

There are theories that candida is actually classified as a parasite?!! It is surely the case in my sister since she got it after our trip to India. We have both been sickos since then!!


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I think my problems also started after I got epstein too. I never was the same after that!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

It probably all started when we were younglings and got our antibiotics from our doctors for everything. Of course, our parents knew nothing of retaining our balance of good bacteria in our system so there ya go. You kill them and then kill them again and again. You surely can upset the balance badly, wouldn't you think?

My doc recommended antibiotics for my son's recent sinus infection. With all of me, I didn't want to give it to him at all. But I felt influenced, if you will, to do it. Also, I would have felt guilty if his infection spread or something. So I made sure I gave him some of my probiotics with it. BUT I just read about that and I've been doing it wrong! ****! It says you need to wait at least 2 hours AFTER the antibiotic to give the probiotic and then after you are all done the antibiotic, you are supposed to DOUBLE the dose of probiotic for 5 up to 12 days just get/make sure the balance of good bacteria maintains itself. I've been giving him the probiotic right after the antibiotic and the probiotic won't be be able to be absorbed properly doing it this way. That makes sense to me. I wish I would have looked it up earlier. So I'll start doing it the right way today.

But, yeah, I believe that could have definitely contributed to our own inbalance and then therefore malabsorption problems.

*sigh*

Too bad most doctors don't want to talk about Candida. Whenever I've brought it up they look at me like I have two heads. They'd rather give you more pills to mask your symptoms rather than help the actual cause of your problem.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Beggiatoa said:


> If you start to read about hypoglycemia, you'l find everything is linked to that to. The same goes for mercury toxicity, low HCL, weak Adrenal, hypothyroidism, etc. They're all links in the chain. So where does the chain begin??? What do you treat first?


Everything is connceted Candida causes imbalanced immune system, this causes adrenal fatigue. Or adrenal fatigue causes the imbalance and candida. I am seriously confused. But I like that we have made progress.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is another link

Factors that induce Th2 cytokines and suppress cell-mediated immunity. Processed, heated vegetable oils high in trans-fatty acids and linoleic acid (safflower, soy, canola, corn and sunflower), glucose (white sugar), asbestos, lead, mercury and other heavy metals, pesticides, air and water pollutants, progesterone, prednisone, morphine, tobacco, cortisol (in high doses), HIV, candida albicans, HCV, E coli and many other pathogens, continuous stress, thalidomide, UV-B light, pregnancy, melatonin (conflicting research suggests that high levels induce Th2 cytokines while very small amounts induce Th1 cytokines), alcohol (animals studies show that ethanol definitely suppresses Th1 cytokines and induces Th2; beer was not tested and there are some indications it may help), streptococcus thermophilis (sometimes found in yoghurt), candidiasis, circulating immune complexes (CICs - caused by a combination of leaky gut syndrome and poor digestion of proteins due to a lack or HCl and digestive enzymes), sedentary lifestyle, negative attitudes, low body temperature, acid saliva pH, chronic insomnia, inability to dream, weight lifting, and steroids (for muscle gain).

http://www.diagnose-me.com/cond/C104791.html


----------



## nunni (Sep 12, 2008)

here is another goody

I am going to try the epsom salt thing tom and then drown myself with probiotics!!http://www.health-science-spirit.com/candida.html


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

..On the other hand, gut dysbiosis does explain why I'm having estrogen dominance.

"Often if you have some dysbiosis or bad gut bacteria they can produce beta glucuronidase and deconjugate and thus reabsorb your estrogen and make it difficult for your body to excrete estrogen and your levels will rise and wreak 
havoc on your mood."


----------



## nunni (Sep 12, 2008)

estrogen dominance... I always feel better after I take two milk thistle (liver detoxifer) temporarily.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Beggiatoa said:


> ..On the other hand, gut dysbiosis does explain why I'm having estrogen dominance.
> 
> "Often if you have some dysbiosis or bad gut bacteria they can produce beta glucuronidase and deconjugate and thus reabsorb your estrogen and make it difficult for your body to excrete estrogen and your levels will rise and wreak
> havoc on your mood."


It is possible that we may have unnecessary estrogen but I think we are still testosterone dominant.

I wrote here that something is wrong with our immunity long time ago. Today I sent the causes. From too much stress to metal toxicity or hydrocloric acid deficiency every possible cause is there.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

nunni said:


> estrogen dominance... I always feel better after I take two milk thistle (liver detoxifer) temporarily.


Milk thistle increases glutathione levels in your body and especially in your liver. Glutathione deficiency is a big part of the immune system imbalance.


----------



## nunni (Sep 12, 2008)

Hej now! I am a girl with raging hormones! )


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

nunni said:


> Hej now! I am a girl with raging hormones! )


Sorry about that 

Yesterday I finished a very thorough questionnaire(like 250 300 question) the result is most likely adrenal insufficiency. I feel like my body produces too much Luteinizig hormone to compensate Dhea deficiency. I dont have any sign of testo deficiency ( I need to shave 2 times a day probably) On the other hand Dhea increases immunity and insulin sensitivity also acetylcholine.

Men here might think that their small belly is a sign of estrogen dominance but it is most likely related high insulin levels, hypothyroidism.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Proximo,

This one is for you. I'm using it for the Adrenals.

"Licorice root - Though not antifungal, licorice will soothe the inflamed intestines so common with candida, thus helping to prevent malabsorption of nutrients and food allergies. Licorice also tones the adrenal glands and helps regulate blood glucose, controlling sugar cravings. This herb is also excellent for excessive mucous, cough, and constipation. "


----------



## Draztek (Jul 5, 2008)

You know a lot of stomach and digestive problems are caused by anxiety right?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Draztek said:


> You know a lot of stomach and digestive problems are caused by anxiety right?


That's a very good point. Some situations that induce fright and anxiety do manifest themselves through digestive problems. I know of some people that get diarrhea when nervous.

Aside from treating digestive problems I also think it's vital to repair neurodegeneration issues by using TTFD. Just as some of you have responded well to magnesium therapy, thiamine seems just as important. That's my approach, anyways. It's been proven to work. Read my other post.

On the other hand Pomegranate can reduce estrogen dominance.

http://www.imminst.org/forum/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=3668

I use this product

http://www.brownwoodacres.com/liquid_pomegranate.htm

This one is good too..

http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.aspx?c=1&pid=-7929297194267585972&at=0


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

During a fight or flight response, the body diverts blood from the digestive system to the muscles and other areas, impairing digestion.

http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/bio99/bio99650.htm

"Your body really has 2 nervous systems. One is the peripheral nervous system
that controls how you move and think etc. the other is called the autonomic
(not automatic) nervous system It controls all of your everyday functions
such as your heart, your blood vessel diameter and your digestive system,
etc. There are 2 divisions of the ANS. One is called the parasympathetic
and the other is the sympathetic. The parasympathetic is your everyday
division, and is usually in control. When you come upon a stressful or
dangerous situation, your sympathetic division takes over. It gets you ready
to "fight or flee". Some parts of your body are put on alert. Your blood
vessels constrict in some areas and dilate in others to get blood flowing to
areas that will help you in a dangerous situation and to get glucose (fuel)
to those areas quickly. Your heart starts to beat faster to send blood to
those areas quicker, your pupils dilate. Other parts of your body are put on
hold; those that aren't needed in a danger situation. Your digestive system
is one that is put on hold. When you are under stress, your body doesn't
know whether you are in danger or not but acts like it is. So if you are
under constant stress, your digestive system is affected."

This is a chicken/egg situation. What came first, anxiety or indigestion? If anxiety, then what caused it? Did constant stress weaken the adrenals (this leads to flight/fright dominance)? Or are weak adrenals keeping us stressed? What do you treat first?

I've been treating anxiety for years. Any day I forget to take my pills, like today for instance, I go nuts again. While it gives me some peace of mind, this approach is not enough.


----------



## Draztek (Jul 5, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> That's a very good point. Some situations that induce fright and anxiety do manifest themselves through digestive problems. I know of some people that get diarrhea when nervous.
> 
> Aside from treating digestive problems I also think it's vital to repair neurodegeneration issues by using TTFD. Just as some of you have responded well to magnesium therapy, thiamine seems just as important. That's my approach, anyways. It's been proven to work. Read my other post.
> 
> ...


It can cause problems besides just on that day. If you are constantly suffering from too much anxiety it can be a daily thing. I just read you next post and that's exactly it right there. The digestive process gets ignored, which can cause a lot of problems.


----------



## nunni (Sep 12, 2008)

I have waisted alot of money getting tested for everything under the sun. I got my hormones tested and it showed very out of balance hormones and that my adrenals where basically shot. I was given all the top of the line herbs to balance this etc but since my stomache is not working properly I could absorb the herbs lost weight and got WORSE! 

I wish I knew today about how important it is to have a functioning stomache then, would have had alot more cash in my pocket. Ican't even tell you how many people who I know who have emotional mood problems that also have a stomache problem etc.There are several causes to adrenal problems one major cause is parasites, candida stress etc. Magnesium which effects hormones has really helped me more than any other herb. I even took pregnenelone for adrenal hormone out put. Made me tired as hell and made my mitral valve worse and made me even skinnier. I am so much better not taking those things.

As for anxiety yes it causes stomache problems. I have had anxiety since I was a kid. Not strange considering the environment I lived in, then there always is the question of that I only ate candy and junk, a mouth full of amalgams at the age of 7 tons of ear infections requiring LOADS of antibiotics. Then there is the mitral valve prolapse. Now I realsise that the candida symptomps started then. 

What has really made a big difference in my health lately is the fact that I bought a juicer machine. Yes Iknow it is an investment but I can even feel how my mood and energy peaks after drinking a green drink. MY tongue is turning pink and like I said I have the energy of a normal person now. 6 months ago I coudln't even get off the couch. One thing that I am really impressed by is that my sugar and junnk cravings do not exist anymore!!!
It is vital for the body to get the proper nutrients to feel good.

Just whish I idn't have theese awful mood swings.

I also have been working loads on myself on the therapy level.
I REALLY reccomend a juicer if you can afford it!


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I bought a jack lalane juicer at costco for $90. That was 3 years ago and it's still working perfectly. Best investment I've made!

On the other hand, nunni, if you're having emotional problems, especially around your period, it might help to make sure you're getting all your essential fatty acids: GLA, EPA, DHA.

When my sister gets her period she gets very moody and feels ill. I give her a few evening primrose pills or borage oil(which contain GLA) pills, some fish oil and magnesium. Within a few minutes, she feels better. I just wish she would remember this on her own.

Also, do you have gastroparesis? Your story reminds me of someone I exchange emails with. Her hormones were all messed up, she has mitral valve, dysautonomia, etc. This is also very similar to my story. She started using TTFD/methylcobalamine cream and it essentially cured her of everything.

http://dinet.ipbhost.com/index.php?showtopic=9262&st=0

Basically, the combination of TTFD and methylcobalamine is the best proven combo to heal and reverse neurogeneration.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Beggiatoa said:


> I've been fighting candida for the last few months and It's not getting any better. I just bought Grapefruit seed extract thinking it was a good idea but nunni says it made her case worse. Hmmmm....that's too bad.
> 
> What's causing all these candida problems? I mean, we can take all these supplements to eradicate it but what can we do about the initial cause? Maybe, if we target the cause Dysbiosis, the candida will take care of itself.
> 
> I also used a strong probiotic for months and that didn't seem to help.


*What is causing all the Candida and related problems is Anti-biotics, sugar, soft gooey bread, Hi Fructose Corn Syrup, highly processed meats *especially lunchmeat, DAIRY Lactose (this is just sugar), et etc. All this stuff kills the good bacteria and feeds the bad bacteria/yeast. Our stomachs and intestine's have a strong web of yeast/bacteria lining it and nutrients don't get thru. And since we've done this since we were kidsters, it might take some time and different approaches to killing it and improving the absorption of nutrients. *


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

ALSO,
I'm making homemade yogurt. The process of "growing" good bacteria in yogurt eats up all the lactose. Then eating the yogurt with all the good bacteria increases good digestion. It's fermenting right now in ma oven.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Someone mentioned excess estrogen (Nunni I believe). I think I have that too.

Much of the excess estrogen we get comes from the animals we eat and the milk we drink as the animals are injected with hormones. Unless, of course, you get fresh, unprocessed, unhormonated (haha made that word up myself) and local chicken meat and cow milk which, obviously will also cost more. And this also starts for us at a young age.

Its all around us. Girls everywhere are getting their periods earlier and earlier and developing earlier because of the hormones in what we are eating.

So there is a lot to think about. A lot of rearranging to do.

I know I gotta make some moves. I believe the chronic fatigue I've been experiencing for 6 years now is from malabsorption of vitamins and minerals from food because of built up Candida from antibiotics and as F.C. said, a lot of sugars.. etc... I've had _some_ improvement but not a lot.

The only thing I've really done is that I eat my brocolli raw now, have cut sugars down a lot but not nearly enough that is probably needed to help solve the problem. I need more discipline in this area. 
But I've been taking probiotics daily, exercising, drinking water.. I even tried a Candida Cleanse but in order for it to work completely I believe you need to cut ALL sugars while taking it. Which I did not do. So....... I don't know how much it helped me.

And yes, years of chronic anxiety reaked havoc on our bodies also. yay.

I'm going to read up on the posted articles and see what all I can find.

Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences and what helps/doesn't, etc...


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

FairleighCalm said:


> ALSO,
> I'm making homemade yogurt. The process of "growing" good bacteria in yogurt eats up all the lactose. Then eating the yogurt with all the good bacteria increases good digestion. It's fermenting right now in ma oven.


I make homemade kefir sometimes. I buy the raw milk from whole foods. It's yummy 
I also add inulin (a prebiotic) and specific strands of probiotics to the mixture and let it ferment.

What kind of yogurt are you making? I'd like to learn.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

nunni said:


> here is another goody
> 
> I am going to try the epsom salt thing tom and then drown myself with probiotics!!http://www.health-science-spirit.com/candida.html


I'm going to try this too!


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

The cause of candida is mainly the imbalance in our immunity. 

Factors that induce Th2 cytokines and suppress cell-mediated immunity. Processed, heated vegetable oils high in trans-fatty acids and linoleic acid (safflower, soy, canola, corn and sunflower), glucose (white sugar), asbestos, lead, mercury and other heavy metals, pesticides, air and water pollutants, progesterone, prednisone, morphine, tobacco, cortisol (in high doses), HIV, candida albicans, HCV, E coli and many other pathogens, continuous stress, thalidomide, UV-B light, pregnancy, melatonin (conflicting research suggests that high levels induce Th2 cytokines while very small amounts induce Th1 cytokines), alcohol (animals studies show that ethanol definitely suppresses Th1 cytokines and induces Th2; beer was not tested and there are some indications it may help), streptococcus thermophilis (sometimes found in yoghurt), candidiasis, circulating immune complexes (CICs - caused by a combination of leaky gut syndrome and poor digestion of proteins due to a lack or HCl and digestive enzymes), sedentary lifestyle, negative attitudes, low body temperature, acid saliva pH, chronic insomnia, inability to dream, weight lifting, and steroids (for muscle gain).


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

But what is causing the imbalance? 

One factor took my attention. Inability to dream. I mean you probably see dreams what I think is the problems can be related to sleep quality. 

I believe that we all have some kind of sleep disturbance. I think we are not getting the whole benefits of it. 

I mean, give me a person who is extremely confident, after sleeping 4 hours daily he or she would experience what we experience. Chronic fatigue, foggy mind, anxiety etc...

It is not we lack sleep I think we can not fully use it. Maybe our nervousness is the cause of sleep problem. What I see common among us is we think too much. It is not about being genius or high IQ no we just think too much about everything. 

But I know nervous people who are very energetic and successful in social situations. I think they start to their days fully recovered unlike us. 

I mean think of a bodybuilder who lacks sleep but takes tons of proteins, creatine and other stuff but can not make progress we are like that. We take lots of supplements unless you recover those things do not work.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

1. Chronic stress disrupts HPA homeostasis, leading to allodynia.
2. Chronic pain disrupts the circadian rhythm.
3. Dysfunction in the circadian rhythm results in poor sleep.
4. Poor sleep reduces growth hormone production, leading to poor repair of damaged muscle fibers, poor memory, fatigue, suppressed immune function, and more pain.
5. Increased pain further disrupts sleep and leads to depletion of stress coping chemicals including serotonin.
6. A reduction in serotonin causes an increase in the neurotransmitter, substance P. Substance P enhances pain receptors, creating even more pain.
7. Poor sleep and ongoing stress lead to fatigue, mood disorders, IBS and may cause thyroid dysfunction.
8. Chronic stress contributes to adrenal fatigue, decreased DHEA, and lowered resistance to stress. Decreased stress coping abilities then lead to lowered immune function.
9. Lowered blood volume from adrenal dysfunction (and resultant hypo-tension) leads to further fatigue.

From http://www.ei-resource.org/articles/fibromyalgia-articles/causes-and-treatment-of-fibromyalgia/


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I mean I have been writing about poor digestion, immunity problems, hypoglycemia and glutathione. Nunni's link connected all these dots. So this time pay more attention what I just wrote. 

Other than a sleep problem it is probably heavy metal toxicity. The sleep problem maybe also due to heavy metal toxicity. But I hope it is just poor sleep quality. 

It is also possible that if the body works properly it should get rid rid of the toxic stuff unless we are too much and for long periods exposed to the toxic heavy metals.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Someone mentioned excess estrogen (Nunni I believe). I think I have that too.
> 
> Much of the excess estrogen we get comes from the animals we eat and the milk we drink as the animals are injected with hormones. Unless, of course, you get fresh, unprocessed, unhormonated (haha made that word up myself) and local chicken meat and cow milk which, obviously will also cost more. And this also starts for us at a young age.
> 
> ...


*Just one more note about the Estrogen thing. I use to down lots of soy in various forms and this is purely anectodal but I feel better since I stopped that, AND my sex drive seems to be better, as Ben Stiller might say..."Strong like bull", haha.*

*Also related to what CH said above about puberty setting in earlier etc, the amount of petroleum that we ingest accidentally is something to think about too. I've switched to large hard plastic refillable water bottles. The small softer plastics have been shown to shed some kind of chemical that is toxic and possibly *likely* to initiate puberty earlier in women. Just one more toxin that can be eliminated. The harder plastic does not leach chemicals like the softer bottles. *


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

This makes sense because safflower, soy, canola, corn and sunflower are on the list that I sent.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, corn is a big no no for the beast known as yeast.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Lack Of Deep Sleep May Increase Risk Of Type 2 Diabetes

from http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/01/080101093903.htm

They found that when slow-wave sleep was suppressed for only three nights, young healthy subjects became about 25 percent less sensitive to insulin.

another one

New research from Penn State's College of Medicine shows that even one night of disrupted or missed sleep by a healthy person can drastically alter a person's chemical balance and cause daytime sleepiness and fatigue.

Another finding of the study was that light sleep was associated with increased amount of IL-6 during the day while a good night's sleep was associated with decreased day time secretion of IL-6 and a good sense of well being.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/1999/08/990823071731.htm

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have already sent a few times times how type 2 diabetes is connected th1 th2 imbalance and cytokines.

And we saw how th1 th2 imbalance is the key to anxiety candida and other problems.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

another one

In summary, sleep problems in schoolchildren with ADHD are extremely common and strongly associated with poorer quality of life, daily functioning and school attendance in the child and poorer caregiver mental health and work attendance," the authors conclude. "Implementation of a sleep intervention in children with ADHD could feasibly improve outcomes beyond treatment of ADHD alone. It is possible that such intervention could reduce the need for medication in some children

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/04/080407160751.htm

Children who sleep less may be more likely to report symptoms of anxiety, depression and aggression later in life, according to a new report.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/04/080407160745.htm

Two- and three-year-old children sleeping less than 10 hours in a 24-hour period were consistently at greatest risk for behavior problems such as oppositional or noncompliant behavior, "acting out" behaviors, and aggression, reported the team of Northwestern University scientists conducting the study.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/1999/06/990618063129.htm

but after what I have been writing, do not take many stuff to increase your sleep quality. I don't know much about how to increase sleep quality and from Heath Ledger's experience combining stuff can be very dangerous.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Kids' anxiety may be due to untreated sleep apnea

"Preliminary findings," lead investigator Dr. Shalini Paruthi told Reuters Health, "suggest that children identified to be at risk for sleep-disordered breathing are more likely to be reported as having anxiety than children not at risk for sleep-disordered breathing."

http://www.reuters.com/article/healthNews/idUSCOL96963920080609

Tonsillectomy Associated With Improved Sleep And Behavior In Children With Breathing Disorders

Among the 71 children who completed the six-month follow-up, scores for sleep problems and behavioral difficulties were significantly lower after six months than before surgery. This included reductions in cognitive (thinking, learning and memory) problems, hyperactivity, oppositional behavior and ADHD symptoms.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/10/071015193516.htm

I got huge tonsils. As a child nurses always wondered and asked me if I was sick. I normally have very big tonsils.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

proximo20 said:


> "A failure of the Th1 arm of the immune system and an overactive Th2 arm is implicated in a wide variety of chronic illnesses. These include AIDS, CFS, candidiasis, multiple allergies, multiple chemical sensitivities (MCS), viral hepatitis, gulf war illness, cancer and other illnesses. If these two arms of the immune system could be balanced by stimulating Th1 and decreasing Th2, then many of the symptoms associated with these chronic illnesses would diminish or disappear and we would have found the answer to immune restoration and balance or the equivalent of a cure.


Found this,

"Transfer Factor, Th1 And Th2

If at all possible, you want to get the yeast
under control with things that simulate the
immune system without damaging the liver. Such
an agent is the specific transfer factor that Hugh
Fudenberg, MD is working with. Transfer factor
" educates" the immune system to express its Th1
(T-cell Helper type 1) response. The Th1 immune
response is needed to control viruses, protozoa,
and fungus.
Transfer factor is a component of mother' s
first milk (colostrum) that provides immune
system messenger molecules. If a transfer factor
is " specific," that means it contains immune
components specific to a particular pathogen. For
example, if you have a particular strain of yeast
overgrowth, a specific transfer factor product
could be made that targets that strain of yeast.
However, I don' t know of any products that
target different strains of yeast that are available
to the public at this time."

So, transfer factor, also known as proline-rich polypeptides favors TH1 over th2. Also, Lactoferrin binds to iron making it unavailable to pathogens. This got me thinking. Both these components are found in Colostrum. Colostrum all has immunoglobulins and a whole host of other things. Transfer factor is HELLA expensive and so is lactoferrin. So, why not just take colostrum???


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I forgot to mention in my post above *which was thee point of the post, haha* that soy turns into estrogen after ingesting it. Probably most of the peeps reading/posting knew that.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Beggiatoa said:


> Found this,
> 
> So, transfer factor, also known as proline-rich polypeptides favors TH1 over th2. Also, Lactoferrin binds to iron making it unavailable to pathogens. This got me thinking. Both these components are found in Colostrum. Colostrum all has immunoglobulins and a whole host of other things. Transfer factor is HELLA expensive and so is lactoferrin. So, why not just take colostrum???


There are many natural agents available to help restore balance in an underactive Th1 arm. These include:

Omega-3 fatty acids, monounsaturated fats found in olive and hazelnut oils, vitamin A cod liver oil, l-Glutamine, Silica, digestive enzymes, friendly intestinal flora or soil based organisms (SBOs), ginseng (Red Korean or concentrated Siberian Ginseng extract), chlorella (spirulina and some other sea vegetables may have similar benefits), thyroid hormones, garlic (raw or aged extract), l-Glutathione (or products that raise levels), DHEA or AED (androstendiol), UV-A light, vitamin E, transfer factor (antigen specific) - protein immunomodulators extracted from colostrum, colostrum, low dose naltrexone, IP6, lentinian and certain other mushrooms, Thymus extracts, licorice root, dong quai, beta 1,3-glucan, noni, neem, gingko biloba, exercise, water (to aid detoxification), a positive attitude, the ability to forgive and be compassionate, and having long-term goals.

http://www.diagnose-me.com/cond/C104791.html

We use already most of these things.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

and about Hugh fudenberg.

In November 1995, the South Carolina medical board found Fudenberg "guilty of engaging in dishonorable, unethical, or unprofessional conduct," fined him $10,000, ordered him to surrender his license to prescribe controlled substances (narcotic drugs), and placed his license on indefinite suspension. The Board's order, shown below, said that he could apply for probationary status if he underwent a neuropsychiatric examination and was judged capable of practicing medicine safely. In March 1996, he was permitted to resume practice under terms of probation that did not permit him to prescribe any drugs. His license expired in January 2004; and in March 2004, he applied to have it reinstated. However, after a hearing in which the Board considered a neuropsychatric report issued in 2003, Fudenberg agreed to remain in a "retired" status and withdrew his application for reactivation of his license. The South Carolina board's Web site lists his license as "lapsed."

Fudenberg's lack of a license does not appear to have stopped him from offering medical services to the public. His Neuro Immuno Therapeutics Research Foundation Web site offers the following services: review of past medical records ($750 per inch); determining what tests are needed, ordering the tests, and interpreting the tests ($750); and determining which therapy will work

http://www.casewatch.org/board/med/fudenberg/1995order.shtml


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

The point here wasn't about Hugh fudenberg but about the use of colostrum. I am very partial to the use of colostrum. I just like the idea of breastfeeding as an adult 

Of that list I've used:

Omega-3 fatty acids, monounsaturated fats found in olive and hazelnut oils, vitamin A cod liver oil, l-Glutamine, Silica, digestive enzymes, friendly intestinal flora or soil based organisms (SBOs), chlorella (spirulina and some other sea vegetables may have similar benefits), thyroid hormones, garlic (raw or aged extract), l-Glutathione (or products that raise levels), vitamin E, gingko biloba, exercise, water (to aid detoxification), a positive attitude, and having long-term goals.

I haven't used:

ginseng (Red Korean or concentrated Siberian Ginseng extract), DHEA or AED (androstendiol), UV-A light, transfer factor (antigen specific) - protein immunomodulators extracted from colostrum, colostrum, low dose naltrexone, IP6, lentinian and certain other mushrooms, Thymus extracts, licorice root, dong quai, beta 1,3-glucan, noni, neem....

But I REALLY haven't tried the ability to forgive and be compassionate. LOL


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have tried ginseng, dhea, colostrum, beta-glucan too. Everything works well until I eat something. 

I found a book yesterday in the library. "sleep" Hobson, J. Allan 1933. 

It explains that during a famine or in underdeveloped countries people may experience anxiety or depression problems due to thiamine, pantothenic acid or mineral deficiencies. Other cause of anxiety problem was sleeping disorders. I am eating like a pig how come I can not get zinc or thiamin from my diet. 

I mean even if this works why do I need to take colostrum at the age of 27. Everybody has mercury amalgams, most of the people have used antibiotics when they were children. What makes me more fragile?

I mean you see the links, after finding hcl deficiency, immune system or glutathione problems, please think about what I say this time. 

I think beggiota if we could explain to a doctor our problems a century ago he or she would probably tell us go to country, sleep everyday 10 hours, get fresh air, don't eat meat but lots of fruit and vegetable and do not think about anything.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

proximo20 said:


> I think beggiota if we could explain to a doctor our problems a century ago he or she would probably tell us go to country, sleep everyday 10 hours, get fresh air, don't eat meat but lots of fruit and vegetable and do not think about anything.


In all seriousness, your suggestions would cure everything. I have considered becoming Amish many, many, many times to live a simpler, stress-free live. I would eat healthy, get plenty of sunlight and exercise...etc.

I am with you 100% on your suggestions. In fact, it was you that suggested many problems for which I now accept to be true. Thanks for that. I've wondered also why I'm not getting enough magnesium zinc, thiamin from my diet. And how come other people with amalgams don't have problems like we do?

The truth is, they do!! The more I learn about our symptoms the more I am able to see it in other people. I swear, I can spot someone who is magnesium deficient from a mile away. I'm not kidding. Every time I see someone I look at them in terms of what nutrients they're probably deficient in. I've made this into a little game.

One difference is most people aren't willing to search for answers and spent hours reading and researching like we do. So props to us! Dude, I had a friend who was having pain from some illness she had. She started using Tylenol everyday and fried her liver. You think she went out to search how to heal her liver? NO! She didn't care. At the same time, as you can imagine, she was sick as hell. This is where I came in. Based on all the symptoms she was having, mostly high liver enzymes, I got her on silymarin, NAC and a few other things. Within weeks she was feeling better. Maybe other people aren't as hopeful as we us and they simply choose to live with it. I am not one of those people.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I just mashed 5 cloves of garlic and took it down with a glass of water. I am experiencing some interesting things...

Take that candida!!


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

That is interesting, I think I can also spot magnesium deficient people.

But what I meant from problems is for example next semester I must do some group work again and I know that I won't find any group. The teacher will put me and I will be embarrassed again. And this makes me really sad. 

I am not the only person that has amalgam in class, I am probably the fittest guy in class but I just don't fit in. I could never eat with them during breaks. I take my stuff and leave. I am so afraid if someone asks me something at the table and I take all the attention. 

I mean I know that they find me kind of arrogant. I said hi to one of them in campus and she was really surprised. Now we greet each other when we see each other. 

In short I think I am worn out and experiencing some kind of sleep problems. I am going to ask to my family if I grind my teeth or snore during sleep. A few friends told me that I snore. 

I could see some dreams when I was using paxil but now I don't see any. I don't think my sleep is deep enough for me to recover physiologically and psychologically. 

If somebody does bodybuilding as much as me he would be like Vin diesel by now. I gained muscle but it took years.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Beggiatoa said:


> I just mashed 5 cloves of garlic and took it down with a glass of water. I am experiencing some interesting things...
> 
> Take that candida!!


When I was in Vienna I was taking garlic oil with mistletoe and hawthorn. That was the only thing I was taking and I had friends, I was dating. This is the first supplement that I used except multivitamin.

When my family saw me at the airport

My mother: Has proximo came out?

My sister: He is there but he is wearing a red jacket????, I usually wear the darkest colors, they would not expect to see me in red jacket.

Anyway could not find it anywhere only some german based companies produce this I guess.

The difference is garlic oil in the states is with soybean oil. I dont know how much, but it is not the same effect. Other pills have calcium in it again I don't how much but I don't get the same effect.

When I had to return my family thought that I crashed but I was so motivated. Garlic is proved to be increasing testosterone. I think it might help to adrenals too.

Anyway I looked for that supplement again but could not find it. I am also thinking about eating garlic but boy how can i socialize with that smell


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

You know, I am still using Tyrosine for SA and it's still working awsome for me. I consider tyrosine the BEST treatment for SA. On days I don't take, I am a mess. I wish this would work better for you. SA manifests in everyone through the same mechanism so if tyrosine worked for me, it should work for you too. Maybe you have to give it time.



> I mean I know that they find me kind of arrogant.


I have this same exact problem. I make enemies wherever I go instead of making friends and I blame my attitude and behavior for this. If Tyrosine really works, I'll know it when I start school again in January. But already, I'm less hesitant to be myself around people.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Beggiatoa said:


> You know, I am still using Tyrosine for SA and it's still working awsome for me. I consider tyrosine the BEST treatment for SA. On days I don't take, I am a mess. I wish this would work better for you. SA manifests in everyone through the same mechanism so if tyrosine worked for me, it should work for you too. Maybe you have to give it time.
> 
> I have this same exact problem. I make enemies wherever I go instead of making friends and I blame my attitude and behavior for this. If Tyrosine really works, I'll know it when I start school again in January. But already, I'm less hesitant to be myself around people.


Different brands have different effectiveness and in some cases based on other ingredients they can can have different effects. I will try it definitely.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Beggiatoa said:


> I just mashed 5 cloves of garlic and took it down with a glass of water. I am experiencing some interesting things...
> 
> Take that candida!!


The effect of several kinds of garlic preparations such as raw garlic juice (RGJ), heated garlic juice (HGJ), processed garlic powder (PGP) and aged garlic extract (AGE) on both physiological and psychological stress were investigated using four stress models in mice: forced swimming test, mechanical treadmill running, immobilization stress test, and a cooling rewarming test. RGJ was shown to be effective only at a low dose in the forced swimming test, whereas the effect was reduced at a high dosage. HGJ and PGP demonstrated no antistress effects. In contrast, AGE was shown to be effective in all of the stress tests.

I knew it And seriously d... all these supplement companies who sell garlic with soy

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/12638/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

That's good news. Maybe there is hope for all those garlic supplements. The literature says that it's the Allicin in garlic, the same stuff that causes the odor, that's the active ingredient but it denatures shortly after cutting the clove. So who really knows...

By the way, I stink right now. lol


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

If we go back to this amazing article it is written actually how the cycle starts.

Deficiency of Acid in stomach, undigested food then candida and other problems.

Why is our stomachs producing insufficient acid?

Don't tell thiamin me deficiency. There is something wrong with the mechanism.

If I take ginger or garlic those things stimulate my stomach to secrete acid and enzymes.

So why is it not getting stimulated automatically when I eat food?

Beggiota you told me that body has a mechanism to adjust its ph. I think the problem might be related to this. 

I sent a few times how panic attack patients have lactic acid problems. The ph of our body and stomach is directly related. The more acidic the muscles less acidic the stomach. 

There are many links about low stomach acid but nowhere the cause. H pylori or other diseases do not make very much sense to me. I have been quiet, shy and tired all my life. 

The stomach is like not getting the signal as it is supposed to I need to take vinegar garlic ginger something like that to secrete it acid.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

http://arbl.cvmbs.colostate.edu/hbooks/pathphys/digestion/stomach/parietal.html

"Parietal cells bear receptors for three stimulators of acid secretion, reflecting a triumverate of neural, paracrine and endocrine control:

* Acetylcholine (muscarinic type receptor)
* Gastrin
* Histamine (H2 type receptor) "

So parietal cells secrete the acid. Can they be less than normal? Less cells can be the cause, but I think they work fine when they are stimulated by spices or vinegar.

So is it the acetylcholine that is not signaling the stomach?

"Binding of acetylcholine and gastrin both result in elevation of intracellular calcium concentrations. "

This is interesting because we always suspected that we have high intracellular calcium.

I am confused now does the problem start in the acetylcholine mechanism?

Or is it lack of gastrin?

Or do we have lack of those receptors or a problem with binding those things to receptors?

For the folks who think that they have too much acid: acid reflux can happen also when you have insufficient acid.

Also I once sent an abstract of an article which was saying that problems with digestion are not the consequence but cause of psychological problems.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

A lack of gastrin disrupts basal gastric acid secretion and renders the acid secretory system unresponsive to acute histaminergic, cholinergic, and gastrinergic stimulation. The defect in acid secretion is greater than would have been predicted from previous studies in which gastrin action was acutely blocked. Cellular changes include thinning of the gastric mucosa in the gastrin-deficient mice, with a reduction in parietal cells and reduced expression of markers of parietal and ECL cell-differentiated functions. The results suggest that gastrin is required for the functional maturation of the acid-secretory system.

http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=1968461

----------------------------------------------------
http://www.medhelp.org/posts/show/361916

A few years ago I saw an incredible program on TV that showed a child.
He happened to have autism, but after the surgery,
it was 'cured'. And there was a video of the before child 
who rocked and was uncommunicative and the 'after' 
who was speaking and interacting with his father in a normal way. It was nothing short of miraculous. It was determined that a hormone.
, I believe, Gastrin was given to the child during surgery. 
We know that there is a hormonal connection between the brain and the intestines. 
Have there been more trials concerning this Gastrin as a treatment for autism. It seems to me that kids with Aspberger Syndrome and autism all seem to have digestive disturbances. So it seems reasonable to link the two.
Blue Egg


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I just read somewhere that the intestines make over 80% of the serotonin used by the body. Sorry, I didn't save the link.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Beggiatoa said:


> I just read somewhere that the intestines make over 80% of the serotonin used by the body. Sorry, I didn't save the link.


I also read similar stuff. Besides this ginger root inhibits the serotonin receptors in the intestines. So neurotransmitters are also in our stomach... This is interesting


----------



## nunni (Sep 12, 2008)

*Important*

okay some of you might think I am nuts but I am sure that alot of the symptoms we talk about are actually mercury poisoning or toxic chemicals. Ya I know maybe some of you don't have it in your teeth but I can assure you that it has been put it in a hell of alot of other major things i.e. lots of the vaccinations we took as a child. The more and more I research I am amazed how the similiar supplements that help autistic kids that help me and those similiar supplements are also mentioned over and over again when it comes to dybioses and candida. Here are some extremely interesting links that I really think you guys should read, just as interesting as the others.

But be a little careful, I not knowingly was jucing coriander (cilantro) for two weeks and had a horrible reaction in terms of mercury retox, it happens whenyou redistribute the toxins but they don't go out of you. Chelating shouldn't be done if you have mercury in your mouth. I will eventually get my amalgmas removed and start a really good chelating protocol. But the focus does not have to be on just mercury there are a no of other toxic chemicals that can cause similiar symptoms...mercury by far the worst I feel.

Strange though after my bedlem session I broke out into a rash which I have NEVER had in my whole life. I believe it is called a healing crisis. The next two days where bliss where Ihave never felt so calm and normal and happy in my life. Then my blood sugar fell and I became severely irritated. If you can read Andrew Cutlers book it is free on google..realised that after I ordered it! Doh! IT mentions that if you eat sulfer rich foods you either feel good or bad, I FEEL super bad when I do, now I know the mercury connection. Including when I take whey protein...rich in sulfer causes sort of a mania and insomnia...thought it was good for me since I would get the color back in my face, now I realise that it was the zinc in it. Now I just take zinc. Mercury blocks zinc, selenium magnesium etc. No weonder I feel better when I take it.

Another interesting thing is that I have had one severe allergic reaction in my life and that was to a sulfer drug....I also would barf my brains out at times and suffer severe headaches with msm.

I remember when I was 6 years old and then pilled in 5 fillings at once. I remember Iwas vomiting and had severe headaches and then I became a candy junky with a crappy mood...and that was just the begining.

I think one has to really detox and then attempt to repair the damge...I believe there are ways. In the article about candida they mention alot about T1 etc.

I believe that toxins are the route of most of these problems. Lately I see it like this for myself...

Mercury poisoning (or other toxins) -candida-dysbiosis ( bacterial, parasite hypoglycemia not able to manage inulin )then a diagnoses of mitral valve or cfs... and bedlem(nutters) in my case. I have read numerous accounts where there mitral valve was part of the diagnoses after candida tummy problems etc. Infact it was the mercury that was causing alot of the uncomfortable feelings. 
But read the literature and make up you own mind)

http://www.heartfixer.com/AMRI-Nutrigenomics.htm#Appendix II:* Foods High in Sulfur

I don't know who this lady is but I am amazed by her articles!!!

http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/amalgam.htm

This is also amazing

http://overcomingcandida.com/candida_and_autism_2.htm

http://goldbamboo.com/relate-tl1439-tr8195.html
Take care now!!


----------



## nunni (Sep 12, 2008)

oh ya I forgot to mentio that I know there is a difference between sulfer and sulfa but I I really thought it was important to mention in connection to msm etc.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Nuts? I think you are the guru of this page. Thank you so much for the links.

I also think that we have heavy metal toxicity, but again our bodies must be able to remove these metals through bile. I don't know any other detox system but. My mom or I did not worked in a mine or have been in a war or lived across a chemical plant.

Here is another link

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0ISW/is_2001_Nov/ai_79757242/pg_4?tag=artBody;col1

Because hypochlorhydria has a progressive effect on the health and production of enzymes and red blood cells, [19] it is associated with:

1. Metal toxicity, [70] for example:
a. Lead - from a deficiency of zinc [1]

b. Mercury - from a progressive decline in dental health [26]

c. Aluminum - from a calcium deficiency [12]

d. Cadmium - from a zinc deficiency [22]

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0ISW/is_2001_Oct/ai_78900837

Cadmium and Aluminum toxicity is found in those with low stomach acid. Because of zinc and calcium deficiencies, the body absorbs cadmium and aluminum, [12,22,23]

Inadequate bile production: Hypochlorhydria's protein deficiency prevents adequate bile production. Undigested fats coat food inhibiting digestion even further. [15]

Dysbiosis: [2] Low levels of hydrochloric acid in the stomach encourage the overgrowth and imbalance of bacteria all the way from the colon to the stomach. Dysbiosis weakens our ability to protect ourselves from food poisoning and from disease-causing microbes.

Dental Problems: Your mouth is acid, from a lack of alkalizing, oxygenating electrolytes. Your dental health reflects your nutritional deficiencies, [12] and looking back you may see the history of your hypochlorhydria reflected in the number of fillings and root canals that needed to be done. [26] On antacids or acid stoppers and with dental metal toxicity, [23] your mouth becomes even more acid. As we saw, selenium levels are low with hypochlorhydria, which result in depressed immune function. Heavy metals bind with selenium causing its further depletion. [20] The gums can become inflamed from a vitamin C deficiency and bacterial infections. [12]

[10] Because the body is extremely depleted with long term hypochlorhydria, there is a very low immune response (e.g. a significant number of the immune system's enzymes work best in the presence of zinc, iron and B 6.) [30] Antibody blood tests with negative findings may mislead doctors and patients while infections rage on unchecked. A rectal swab test (for parasites) may be helpful. Probiotic supplementation is essential. [16]

A pH test with pH paper is the easiest and quickest way to know if one's stomach acid is low.

I have been doing the ph test last year if I don't take take something my stomach is never acidic. You can buy those ph papers and try it at home.

So if somebody can send a link that mercury or aluminum toxicity is the cause of lack of stomach acid but not vice versa I would apprecaite it and start chelating until I solve my problems.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Welcome to HELL.

Chelating is not as glorious as it appears. If you follow Cutlers protocol, you have to take DMSA every 3 hours including during sleep. Yeah.

Also, you're supposed to keep this up for years at a time. So it's not like you can chelate mercury in a couple of weeks and be done with it. Nope.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Sulfur metabolism is important. 

I know Blood type A has low glutathione whereas Blood type 0 should have high glutathione and high body ph and acidic stomach.

Both too acidic and too basic body might cause trouble. 

I also read that Blood type zero should follow a life long candida diet. I don't know Nunni's blood type but two persons that I know that have candida are blood type zero. 

So maybe sulfur is bad for you blood zero types and good for me(I am blood type A).

this is one theory...


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

besides this I read at some pages that mercury toxicity might be causing indigestion. 

The relation can be like this, low muscle ph is due to low reduced glutathione in the muscle which means high lactic acid in the muscles. high lactic acid in the muscles causes low stomach acid. The doctor that wrote the blood type diet explains this more elaborately.

Beggiota, you once wrote to me that when someone has candida sulfur is dangerous because candida uses sulfur to grow. 

So what do you think happens when you get your sulfur from your food? I think candida uses it and consequently you are sulfur deficient. But taking it does not help either.

The thing is intracellular glutathione (reduced glutathione) is the main defense mechanism against heavy metals. But also from the first link I learned that mercury messes up glutathione metabolism. Yeah again a chain but I think that this time things start with mercury toxicity. 

I sent many times how glutathione is related to th1 th2 balance etc. This time everything is clear. Probably mercury or other heavy metal toxicity is our problem. 

This is why I took r-ala and 1000 mg MSM. The idea was R-ala removes toxic metals including from brain and to excrete it I need my liver to work well. So I took also msm. What happened. I eat two plates of food plus two slices of pizza and then I went to library to study. No fatigue or foggy mind so far. 

But I don't recommend it if you have candida problem.

By the way is does anyone of you also get tired after showers? According to diagnose-me.com this is a sign of mercury toxicity.


----------



## nunni (Sep 12, 2008)

oh man proximo those where really good articles..but it's so sad that they describe me to a tee. The acid attacks and severe swelling(start the day off with a flat stomache and then it bloats massively)started this summer after years of battleing malabsorbtiom issues. 

One word of advice for the appe cider users I now understand the reason why it is often suggested to use baking soda together with the ACV in order to maintain proper ph balance. earth clinic gives very good advice on that. I only took acv and drank tons of lemon juice when Istarted getting the bloating and I believe that I threw off my ph so bad that is why I have the acid now.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Too bad most doctors don't want to talk about Candida. Whenever I've brought it up they look at me like I have two heads. They'd rather give you more pills to mask your symptoms rather than help the actual cause of your problem.


Ain't that the truth!

There is a definite guy thing involved in this too. Specifically associated with flu like symptoms after intimacy. I used to avoid it because I knew I would feel bad physically for days afterwards. But that has almost vanished completely with my nutrition strategy. If anyone is interested you can google POIS and see if it makes any sense, if you have this same problem. Whew, I made it thru that without any joking around. haha.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

proximo20 said:


> Yeah again a chain but I think that this time things start with mercury toxicity.


I concludes this some weeks ago. My main focus now is chelation and candida. First though, I'm doing a colon cleanse/fast to make sure things are moving correctly.

If you are mercury toxic, ALA is dangerous unless used correctly. You have to take it every 3 hours. There's no way around it. Otherwise, you risk redistribution of heavy metals and this is VERY bad.

My chelation protocol includes:

Chlorella
DMSA
Pectasol
ALA

Unfortunately, this stuff is very expensive to carry on long term. I'll probably do a few rounds of the first three but keep ALA indefinitely as it's the only thing that gets mercury out of the brain. I'll see how it goes..

Btw, I have a post about mercury toxicity. It didn't get much attention but maybe you guys can give it some love.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/mercury-amalgams-with-video-goodness-47710/

Also, don't just guess you have a problem. Do a hair mineral analysis and go from there. You can use Doctor's Data if you don't want to go through a Doctor but they wash the hair with solvents, which could possibly screw up the results. There are a couple other labs that DON't wash the hair but these you HAVE to go through your doctor.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Beggiatoa said:


> My chelation protocol includes:
> 
> Chlorella
> DMSA
> ...


Chelation is helpful if we already have metal buildup in our bodies but I have read a few experiences that symptoms return after a year or so.

One thing about autism patients is that they have very low cholesterol. I suspect that they also have bile deficiency. Bile is needed to digest fat.

Estrogen dominance, liver toxicity these things happen to us because our liver is lazy.

You benefit from Milk thistle Nunni because it is good for liver toxicity and bile secretion.

I mean we should get rid of the toxic metals through our biles.

Besides this the common thing why we are not digesting our food is because we are not digesting our fat.

I will send the links how fat causes indigestion but think about these for now.

We can chelate all our lives get rid of the amalgams but if we are not secreting enough bile we will have the same problems again.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Mercury is tricky in that it hides in the cell and you have to go in after it, before the liver can excrete it in bile. That's why, along with chelation, I'm also using milk thistle and artichoke extract. Artichoke is supposed to be a very potent bile stimulator.

If you have a confirmed heavy metal buildup, chelation is essential but you're totally right about digestion. You have to make sure things are moving properly first.

I read more into those colon cleansing products they sell for $90. They use a combo of bentonite and psyllum husk. Basically, the idea that this combo wills trip your intestines clean and you will excrete a mucous rubber like substance that's been accumulating in the gut. But the counter argument states the actual products going in ARE the same that's coming out as a rubbery substance. I believe this version. So, bentonite forms a rubbery substance but this is still good. It acts as a sponge and will scrub the intestines clean of whatever is up there. But instead of paying 90 bucks for it, just buy it at Iherb for less than 10.

I feel the same about liver/gall bladder cleanses people promote on curezone. People post pictures of passing "stones" that are huge! If your liver were to pass stones that big, as people post, it would rupture it. It's more like the combination of things you're putting in, olive oil, grapefruit juice, salt, etc, is precipitating to form a solid in the gut. That's not to say all oil is having a cleansing action on it's own.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I got news for you

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...=2139759&md5=389ed2057cf2a62999fd3cce3f270fdb

Effect of lipoic acid on biliary excretion of glutathione and metals

LA (150 μmol/kg, iv) did not increase, but rather decreased, the biliary excretion of methylmercury, cadmium, zinc, and copper, which are transported into bile in a glutathione-dependent manner, as indicated by a marked reduction in their biliary excretion after diethyl maleate-induced glutathione depletion.

In contrast, biliary excretion of inorganic mercury, which is minimally affected by glutathione depletion, was dramatically enhanced (12- to 37-fold) by LA administration.

So Lipoic acid also increases excretion of inorganic mercury

Plus

http://www.ingentaconnect.com/conte...0;jsessionid=b4ga1d8a9obqc.alice?format=print

R (+)-agr-lipoic acid (RLA) has been suggested for the treatment of liver diseases, but has also been shown to improve glucose utilization in diabetic patients.

Also at low lactate concentrations (1 mmol L-1), 10-3 mol L-1 RLA reduced glucose production by sim 53% and lactate uptake by sim 60%, but stimulated bile secretion by sim 50% (P < 0.05).


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

It seems that someone got a patent of treating autism with secretin

Secretin is the thing that stimulates bile flow right?

Secretin and secretin compositions are used for the treatment of autism and
other neurological, behavioral and immunological disorders.

http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6197746.html

Horvath, Stefanatos,Sokolski, Wachtel, Nabors, Tildon, "Improved social and language skills after secretin administration in patients with autistic spectrum disorders", J. Assoc. for Academic Minority Physicians 9(1):1998, pp. 9-15

Lenzen, Alpini, Tavoloni, "Secretin stimulates bile ductular secretory activity through the cAMP system", American Journal of Physiology, 1992; 263(4 pt 1):G527-32

Lebenthal, Clark "Immunoglobin concentrations in the duodenal fluids of infants and children" II. The Effect of pancreozymin and secretin. Am. J. Gastroenterology, 1981; 75(6):436-9

# McShane, "Secretin in Autism", Autism Society of Alabama, Dec. 1998
# Perry et al., "Secretin in Autism", Journal of Child and Adolescent Psychopharmacology, 8:247-248, 1998


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

In one evaluation of 200 Chronic Fatigue and Fibromyalgia patients it was found that 80% had a significant impairment of liver detoxification function.

Patients suffering from toxic burdens may experience a wide range of symptoms, among them fatigue and poor tolerance for exercise. These processes have been postulated to be a central factor in the development of CFS. Oxidative damage to mitochondria and the detoxification process itself is being considered as a fundamental mechanism in the development of CFS. [1 Bland JS, HealthComm Inc., 1997; Int Clin Nutr Rev 1988;8(4): pp.173-5]

http://www.diagnose-me.com/cond/C23003.html


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Good find proximo. What do they suggest you use to increase liver function? NAC, silymarin, ALA?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

milk thistle, dandelion, artichoke, garlic, ALA, Castor oil, coffee enema, TMG. 

I never tried castor oil and I always forgot to order Artichoke 

I think it is a better alternative against milk thistle and dandelion because I have never seen any link that artichoke contains phytoestrogen. 

Have you seen artichoke in publix? Should it be the leaf or the herb?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I've seen it in Publix but I bought the extract instead, by Jarrow.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/29116.php

For the first time, researchers at the University of Texas Medical Branch at Galveston have linked the hormone gastrin to the body's ability to maintain normal weight and normal insulin levels. In experiments conducted on mice, the UTMB researchers found that removing gastrin production triggered obesity, insulin resistance and metabolic changes that - in turn - increased the risk of colon cancer in the animals.

Gastrin is the hormone that makes your stomach to produce acid.

Does anyone know how mercury causes low stomach acid? Low stomach acid is the cause of candida, fatigue etc.

So how are mercury and stomach acid are related? Both hcl deficiency and heavy metal toxicity causes the immune system imbalance. But I could not find anywhere that mercury toxicity causes low stomach acid.


----------



## nunni (Sep 12, 2008)

okay just a guess here but since mercury has a tendency to block vital minerals like zinc and magnesium etc. I would think that would be the reason why. We have read how important zinc is for stomache acid etc. At least that is what I remember. Man I am tired my stomache hurts!!


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Mercury messes up the balance of the body altogether, I just don't get how it effects us more than other people. I never smoked, neither my parents, did not live around a factory, I got dental amlagams but before that I was a shy kid. The only thing I can think of is the mmr shots. Maybe we had the shots at a time when our immunity is already low.

Another thing is the word shy did not come out in this century. SA has always been there, I mean before the amalgams etc. 

By the way does probiotics also make you kind of sleepy? I took last night and slept for 11 hours, it is like I had 2 glasses of milk.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Chronic fatigue - basal metabolic rate*

Basal metabolic rate (BMR) is a measure of metabolic rate under resting and fasting conditions and is defined as the energy needed to maintain the bodies most basic processes at rest. BMR was shown (see graphs 1-4) to have strong associations with the CFS severity, cognitive difficulty, fatigue severity and emotional distress. Higher resting metabolic rate was associated with a lower level of symptoms.

A reduction of metabolic rate causes reduced energy levels and cognitive capacity independent of other factors. Reduced metabolic rate, however, may be an indication of mitochondrial dysfunction, hypothyroidism, hypocortisolism or another factor influencing metabolic rate. Respiratory quotient was also shown to correlate positively with fatigue severity (graph 5). Respiratory quotient is the ratio of carbon dioxide produced to oxygen consumed. Respiratory quotient is an indicator of macronutrient (carbohydrates, fat and protein) utilization. A Higher RQ suggests more fat oxidation and less carbohydrate oxidation which is consistent with higher levels of fatigue.

http://www.nutritional-healing.com....disability scales in Chronic Fatigue Syndrome

I heard a few times here that how after a walk or cardio people feel better.

For example tyrosine increases metabolism.

We have also some personal experiences that when we are over some energy treshhold it is easier to socialize. You remember the day you took carnosine and went to gym, right, Beggiota?

It is probably another thing in our chain but I feel much less stressed after I started eating frequently but smaller meals and doing more cardio.

Another advice for the people who wants to get rid of the toxin is to increase the body"s elimination organs, so increasing the metabolic rate could be a good idea.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

proximo20 said:


> By the way does probiotics also make you kind of sleepy? I took last night and slept for 11 hours, it is like I had 2 glasses of milk.


They might do you sleepier yes. It was months ago when I started to drink kefir because of constipation but also it was months ago when I started to sleep too much. I should stay away from it for few days and see if I can improve my sleep. Thanks


----------



## Anvitafj30 (Jun 24, 2011)

*New member here. Advice please. prednisone and its side effects*

Hello there everybody, i'm new to this site, just registered recently. So just begun a post being a introduction and as well as help seeking post. I'm from America , and i'm a nine to 5 workaholic. Introduction ends.  Alright i'm undergoing *prednisone* treatment, i am having in the past 3-4 months, i did not have any difficulties during the past 3 months, but for the past 4 days i'm facing a number of the medical concerns i consider it is due to the *prednisone side effects* Is actually anybody in this forums is taking prednisone, if yes please advice me if you're facing exactly the same concerns, i'm like in the middle now, i could not end the pills also. Also please tell what are the *prednisone side effects*? Your help will be valued seriously from my heart. Thank you in advance. Also *i am sorry* if i did any mistake by beginning in wrong section as i am new.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

You might want to repost this as a new stand alone thread. I don't have any experience with prednizone. Good luck!


----------

